# ABAC Compressor problem



## jon.h (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi All

Hoping for some help on a little problem. I acquired an ABAC B2800 compressor 2 years ago free of charge because the main bearing had collapsed on the pulley end and the company that owned it felt it would be more efficient to replace than call out an engineer. 
Anyway that's the background why I have one. Being a fitter, not experienced with compressors, I changed the bearings and its been running since. 
The problem, A week or so ago, I wanted to inflate a tyre so flicked it on and went to make a cuppa. Got side racked and when I got around to doing the tyre, there was very little pressure in tank. I was unable to start the compressor until I found the thermal trip had gone out. 
When it started there was the usual blast of air from the back of the pressure switch but where as usually this stopped after about 30 secs, it carried on and never built pressure. It then went out on thermal. 
Would appreciate some help on this if possible. 
Another problem that has arisen is that in my amateur attempt to try and acein problem, I removed the top of the head and the valve plate split apart, its in 2 pieces, and what I now understand to be flapper valve plates, decided to rearrange their position onto the floor. I would be grateful if someone could help by informing me of their correct positions so I can round them up and reinstate them. Once this is done, the original problem needs to be sorted.  

Thank you


----------

